# Litchfield



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Went out front of resort last night with 8 yr old son to fish the surf. Every cast of his rod brought in a black tip pup. They hit everything- mullet, spanish, sand flees and shrimp. We hooked into two and landed one adolescent sand tiger (2 1/2 foot). Will be fishing HBSP and one of the other spots down here over the next couple days!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Bet he had fun! Keep at 'em!


----------



## JDSupreme (Jul 10, 2010)

Phaedrus said:


> Went out front of resort last night with 8 yr old son to fish the surf. Every cast of his rod brought in a black tip pup. They hit everything- mullet, spanish, sand flees and shrimp. We hooked into two and landed one adolescent sand tiger (2 1/2 foot). Will be fishing HBSP and one of the other spots down here over the next couple days!


Good stuff! I caught a ton of them little guys last year. My biggest (and coolest) shark was caught up in the inlet. 3' shovelhead (bonnethead) shark. Good fight, fun fish!


----------



## Gottafly (Jul 27, 2009)

Will be there next week!!! send more reports


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Went out yesterday morning to Midway Inlet just south of Litchfield with my son. Came in from the south side of the inlet. No one talks of this place and it was awesome. He used a Carolina rig with a number 2 hook and cut mullet while I used fishfinder and 8/0 circle to try to get a red or bonnet head. I wish we had brought a flounder rig and minnows because the guys next to us were killing the flounder. My son caught an oyster toad and a pinfish. He also learned how to cast the rig well, which was more important!

Now the twins (boy and girl) and I are off to red fish in the Litchfield pond- everyone is raving about the possibilities there. Go to the spillway early a.m. and cast a flounder rig out deep with shrimp our mud minnows.

Btw- the girl that works at Sperry's Bait and Tackle and older guy at Pawley's outdoors have been an incredible source of info!


----------



## JDSupreme (Jul 10, 2010)

Phaedrus said:


> Went out yesterday morning to Midway Inlet just south of Litchfield with my son. Came in from the south side of the inlet. No one talks of this place and it was awesome. He used a Carolina rig with a number 2 hook and cut mullet while I used fishfinder and 8/0 circle to try to get a red or bonnet head. I wish we had brought a flounder rig and minnows because the guys next to us were killing the flounder. My son caught an oyster toad and a pinfish. He also learned how to cast the rig well, which was more important!
> 
> Now the twins (boy and girl) and I are off to red fish in the Litchfield pond- everyone is raving about the possibilities there. Go to the spillway early a.m. and cast a flounder rig out deep with shrimp our mud minnows.
> 
> Btw- the girl that works at Sperry's Bait and Tackle and older guy at Pawley's outdoors have been an incredible source of info!


Where is this inlet? never heard of it either


----------



## Gottafly (Jul 27, 2009)

Phaedrus said:


> Went out yesterday morning to Midway Inlet just south of Litchfield with my son. Came in from the south side of the inlet. No one talks of this place and it was awesome. He used a Carolina rig with a number 2 hook and cut mullet while I used fishfinder and 8/0 circle to try to get a red or bonnet head. I wish we had brought a flounder rig and minnows because the guys next to us were killing the flounder. My son caught an oyster toad and a pinfish. He also learned how to cast the rig well, which was more important!
> 
> Now the twins (boy and girl) and I are off to red fish in the Litchfield pond- everyone is raving about the possibilities there. Go to the spillway early a.m. and cast a flounder rig out deep with shrimp our mud minnows.
> 
> Btw- the girl that works at Sperry's Bait and Tackle and older guy at Pawley's outdoors have been an incredible source of info!


Perry's is a great place! Usually my first stop when i get there.

Never fished the pond before, but may have to give it a try this year.


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Midway Inlet- from Litchfield take 17 south to Waverly Dr. Take a left on Waverly. Cross the bridge and take a left at the road end. Take that road to the end and take a right and immediate left. Take that road almost to the end and park in the public lot on the right. Go ou on the beach and head north till you hit the jetty. 

Regarding the pond- we caught small stuff this morning out there. My son wants to count a little crab that was chewing on his bait. There are big fish in there, we just have not been good or lucky enough to catch them. Did not even get a nibble on mud minnows! All little bites on shrimp or salted mullet.


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Google map it to see the satellite view!


----------



## jrbudda (Sep 12, 2010)

That's the north end of Pawleys Island, you're talking about there.


----------



## JDSupreme (Jul 10, 2010)

Phaedrus said:


> Midway Inlet- from Litchfield take 17 south to Waverly Dr. Take a left on Waverly. Cross the bridge and take a left at the road end. Take that road to the end and take a right and immediate left. Take that road almost to the end and park in the public lot on the right. Go ou on the beach and head north till you hit the jetty.
> 
> Regarding the pond- we caught small stuff this morning out there. My son wants to count a little crab that was chewing on his bait. There are big fish in there, we just have not been good or lucky enough to catch them. Did not even get a nibble on mud minnows! All little bites on shrimp or salted mullet.


Im pretty sure I found it. At the end of Atlantic Ave. I love google earth. I map my fishing spots out every year. Thx! 

Im finding a way to catch the bigguns in the pond this year too lol


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Let me know what you catch the big ones in the pond on!


----------



## JDSupreme (Jul 10, 2010)

have you ever fished the other pond just below the large pond at litchfield by the sea?


----------



## fishfinder05 (Jun 25, 2011)

Whats running at litchfield currently? 
I will be at litchfield june 27-july1. I have been fishing there for about 12 years and always had fun. I dont always kill it in the summer but the spring and fall are great. The ponds are a great place to fish especially if you have a kid with you. The bridge at pawley island is a great spot too. I will have my 21 month old son with me this time so I wont be bringing my Surf rod but im still bringing a bass rod to fish the breaker with a fish finder rig. My little brother landed a 3ft hammer head there 2 weeks ago on squid. 

BTW for those new to fishing that area a 12ft surf rod is a great tool to have. It will allow you to get your bait out past the sand bars to the bigger fish.


----------

